
Internet search history to be kept out of murder trial - danso
https://cbs2iowa.com/news/local/jerry-burns-internet-search-history-to-be-kept-out-of-martinko-murder-trial
======
gnicholas
Interestingly the search history isn't from the time of the crime (1979!), but
rather from the time of his arrest (2018). The judge's reasoning was probably
similar to the reasoning used to exclude prior bad acts. If this was the
reasoning, it would have no relevance to the type of search history that I
assume is much more commonly used in trials: that the defendant searched for
instructions or materials related to the crime.

~~~
dontbenebby
Or he could just use DuckDuckGo and not worry about random people trawling
through his search history at all.

This seems to be a pattern not limited to murder cases. Not sure I like every
divorce case and lawsuit being able to trawl through people's most private
data (and have it entered into evidence).

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3mdbv/a-judge-just-
order...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3mdbv/a-judge-just-ordered-
google-to-hand-over-jussie-smolletts-searches-and-emails-to-a-special-
prosecutor)

~~~
jonas21
The search history was found on his computer so it wouldn’t matter which
search engine he used.

